# What lies below



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

It the guessing game! Who here recognizes or remembers whats in my avatar? lol New pic will follow once someone gets it.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL.... I have been meaning to ask you what this pic was about but never got around to it.. I'm curiouse to find out.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh god i know this you have the rope fish right?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> oh god i know this you have the rope fish right?


haha. No I don't =P

You got general shape right though !


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ohhhh duh its a caecilian derrrr! hey check out my crested geckos


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> ohhhh duh its a caecilian derrrr! hey check out my crested geckos


Yep you got it that time! Geckos where!? Post some piccys!

My pair of adult caecilians. They stopped growing for the most part now(thank god) female is 2 feet male is slightly smaller. 

AKA happy eel!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! That is a strange fish!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow i really want them i have for a long time! they are so beautiful! and i have a thread up right now called crested geckos for sale. otherwise facebook.com/revolutionreptiles or just click the link in my signature!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awww the geckos are cute ^_^. I want some snakes someday. I'm moving to an appartment in summer and my roommate wants to get a tarantula lol. Caecilians will probably stay at my parents house


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Very interesting! 



funlad3 said:


> Wow! That is a strange fish!


Amphibian.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

WHAT??? The mystery deepens!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol you totaly need a crested gecko! and your local enough for pick up haha.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol you totaly need a crested gecko! and your local enough for pick up haha.


Maybe someday lol! I will hopefully be living in Riverfalls if the apartment okays me for renting. IDK their pet policy exactly. So far just "no cats or dog, caged maybe okay" lol. I'm sure their will be closets to hid aquariums in if it comes to that. I don't expect them to let my 55 gallon in though or there to be a big enough closet. Security deposit doesn't seem high enough for that... 

None the less I got empty tanks and lots of non aquatic plants I want to grow if it comes to that(and if I have time) . IDK if I will get to do all the caterpillars this summer like I wanted too. It will be a whole lot harder to feed them in town...

I just need to maintain the caecilians tank at home and possibly my 15 to keep certain species of plants alive that I would rather not have to hunt down later again. I will laugh at myself since my order of priorities is caecilians, plants, then fish. 

Kay-bee is certainly correct to call them amphibians. Caecilians are in their own genus, kinda similar to a salamander maybe... Its got lungs, blind for the most part, and very lazy. My two eat worms and talapia. They don't touch their nom-sized tankmates. I need to get rid of some fish though cuz that tank is mega overstocked ATM lol. The 55 is adequate for them, but in a year or two I hope to move them to a very large paldarium, 100+ gallons. My species(T. natans) are mostly aquatic and prefer the water, but they can certainly leave the water if they want to. I still need a lot of planning for that tank. Here is a video of one from about a year ago lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol convince your landlord on a gecko they are so awesome  that would be sweet to see them in a big tank like that! crested geckos are perfect because they are sooooo easy to care for. dont need large or complex set ups and they are super cheap to feed.


----------

